# My First Rodina



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Arrived today... from a new Ukrainian seller. I've always fancied one, to round out my Kirovs, but they've always been too dear.

The case is a little scruffy, but so am I, and we're of the same age. Nice clean dial and movement; a thick watch, you can see where the Vostoks came from...

Has a 1MWF diamond logo so I'm assuming late '50's. All in all another nice cheapie.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Like the dial Chris, is the seconds hand red tipped?

Do you think you will be able to clean up the case?

Sill a nice find IMO & like you say a thick watch!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice watch Chris,the dial looks to be in excellent shape,the case design is one of my favourites .

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't know whether to leave the case alone; I'm going to ask a friend, who knows about these things, if replating is an option.

I do like the case shape, it pops up as everything from a Poljot, on the right, to the Rodina...

My favourite so far is the gold black dialled Kirov...


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

A beautiful collection of watches,Yes the black dialled Kirovskie is a stunner.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

chris l said:


> I don't know whether to leave the case alone; I'm going to ask a friend, who knows about these things, if replating is an option.
> 
> I do like the case shape, it pops up as everything from a Poljot, on the right, to the Rodina...
> 
> My favourite so far is the gold black dialled Kirov...


Suppose with replating Chris, it comes down to whether you think the price is worth it.

If you decide to have it done; it would be interesting to see a pic of it replated.

Nice looking selection you have there.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> I don't know whether to leave the case alone; I'm going to ask a friend, who knows about these things, if replating is an option.
> 
> I do like the case shape, it pops up as everything from a Poljot, on the right, to the Rodina...
> 
> My favourite so far is the gold black dialled Kirov...


Fantastic collection of old russkies you have Chris, not just these but the rest as well 









Do you get them from the Ukraine etc?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

quote]

Fantastic collection of old russkies you have Chris, not just these but the rest as well 









Do you get them from the Ukraine etc?


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great collection you've got going there.....

Keep it going!

regards,

Alexus


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> > Fantastic collection of old russkies you have Chris, not just these but the rest as well
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I`ve a hankering for some of these old russkies so I`ll bare that in mind 



> My motto for this year tho' is to reduce the number and keep fewer, better pieces! Just don't don't know how.


.

I`ll be watching











> If I may say so, your collection is blinding - not only in number, but in quality & diversity!


Thanks, I like the diversity









I worked out recently how much I`ve spent on watches over the last 3 years









Lets just say I could have got myself a few really nice `quality` watches but to be honest I`d have got bored with so few











> "It's not an addiction. I could stop at any time. I just don't want to"
> 
> Yeah, right
> 
> ...


----------

